# Fish is looking like its on its way out



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

A fish I've had for quite some time is looking like its not doing so well. It has been swimming unbalanced for months now (otherwise active and lively as usual but very unbalanced). Now its just lying at the bottom of the tank only swimming in a certain area but generally just staying on the bottom.

Is there anything I can do to try to make it better? It could be just sick or something but I have had it for quite a while and the fact its been swimming unbalanced is what concerns me. All the other fish and water levels are fine.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of fish is it? It may be old but hard to tell with many. Could you get a pic?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a small platy girl acting the same way. She always swam with her fins clamped, swim like she was unbalanced, she would sit on the bottom a lot. She would get run over and sent flying from the others flying by her. So I put her in my almost cycled 30g tank. There is one little deformed platy baby in there. That's it. Well yesterday she was happy, her fins are flared out, she looks so much better. I was totally surprised. I guess she was not sick, just picked on. I took her away from the bullies and she is so much better and happier. 
This probly does not solve your problem but put her in another tank by herself for awhile and see what happens. She may perk up.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If it's a swim bladder issue, try feeding some mushed up shelled green peas.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Gizmo said:


> If it's a swim bladder issue, try feeding some mushed up shelled green peas.


Mushed up shelled green peas? Can I just do that and put it in the tank? Is that okay for all the other fish if they have at them too?

These are the best two pics I could get of it. Every time I try to get down there it just swims away. Doesn't like being on camera ...

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, they can all eat the peas. My fish dig them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope it will be alright


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Going to go get some now. Maybe a stupid question but do the peas need to be cooked or anything?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a bag of frozen peas will do, and they need to be mushed up, so do what you have to to get them to that consistency. Cook, microwave, etc.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stick the peas in a bowl of water, micro for about fifteen seconds. Remove the shell and mush up for her.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Been doing that. Update, fish is still lying there on the floor mouth constantly opening and closing and basically just wiggling on the bottom of the tank. Not much improvements  

Any other ideas?


----------

